# Chuck & spindle thread 1" x 8TPI ?



## WesPete66 (Dec 10, 2013)

I ended up owning a spare 3-jaw chuck that came along with some other stuff. Trouble is I can't use it (doesn't fit), so might as well sell it if I can. But it has what looks to be a 1" x 8 TPI spindle thread. Can that be right?  The chucks that I've found listed are using 1-10 threads.  I did find one backing plate listed with 1-8 threads though. Does anything out there have 1-8 spindle threads, or do I have a new doorstop?


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 10, 2013)

Some of the Craftsman-branded 6" lathes that Atlas made had 1"-8tpi spindles. It's also a common size for a lot of wood lathes. Definitely not a doorstop.


----------



## MedfordChris (Dec 10, 2013)

WesPete66 said:


> Does anything out there have 1-8 spindle threads, or do I have a new doorstop?



Yep, it's a doorstop. Send it to me for disposal. :whistle:

My 6" Atlas/Craftsman has 1" x 8 spindle threads. It's the early type head with the bronze bearings. I thought I read that the spindle thread on these changed to 1" x 10 somewhere along the line. Possibly when they went to the roller bearings? I'm not aware of any other models which use that thread on the spindle.

If you're looking to get rid of it, it's definitely a piece of useable equipment for us 6" Atlas users.


----------



## Jimw (Dec 10, 2013)

That door stop may fit my Barnes #5. So just how much do door stops cost these days?

i will have to check my spindle. I need a good chuck for the ol Barnes. What diameter is the door stop?


----------



## David S (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi I have an Atlas 618 circa 1949 with roller bearings.  It has a 1 x 10 spindle thread.

David


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 10, 2013)

While we're on the subject of marginally useful chucks (aka doorstops) I could you a really clapped out 3 jaw in a 6 or 8" size to built a welding positioner if there is one lingering by a door somewhere. Threads not important.


----------



## rangerman (Dec 10, 2013)

Only things that you couldn't find a use or don't know how to use are considered  useless, but only to you.

It's just a variation of the saying, " One man's trash is another man's treasure."


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 11, 2013)

The Atlas 6" Models 612 and 618 came out in 1937 and were built mostly unchanged until 1972.  From beginning to end, they had Timken bearings and a 1"-10 spindle nose thread.  

The Atlas built/Sears Craftsman branded 6" Model 101.07300 came out in 1938 (catalog year so actually late 1937) and was built for one year.  It had sleeve bearings and a 3/4"-16 spindle nose thread.  

The following year (1939 catalog) it was replaced by the Atlas built Craftsman badged 101.07301.  It kept the bronze sleeve bearings but the spindle size was increased to the same as used in the 618.  However, for reasons known only to the dearly departed the threads were 1"-8, not 1"-10.  Otherwise, most parts were the same as used in the 618.  It was built up until 1957 basically unchanged.  

In 1958, the 101.07301 was replaced by the Atlas 618 except with a Craftsman badge and Model Number 101.21400.  This model was also built until 1972.  

There are a goodly number of 101.07301's still in service.  So a 1"-8 threaded chuck can eventually find a home.

You will find floating around the Internet cases where someone writes that some 618's have/had 1"-8 spindle nose threads.  This is the sort of disinformation that the Internet is infamous for.

Robert D.


----------

